# How To Turn off a Asia Market PS3 With A Harmony Elite Remote



## ndyvidual (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi All,

First post:wave:

I thought this would be useful to people. It took me quite some time to find help on this. I found much of this on the Logitech site and then adapted it to my particular PS3. For my unit, circle is the select/confirmation button which is not the same as the US models. I was unsuccessful in getting the Harmony to think I had a Japanese PS3 with the change to my account country field so these power commands are the alternative. Hope it helps someone...


----------

